# Trusted/Recommended Amphibian Vets



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

So as we all live all over the shop thought it would be cool if we had a list of vets that know something about AMPHIBIANS that way when one of us needed to speak to someone who knew what they were doing and FAST we all would have some form of a list to refer to,this is probably best organised by somone other than yours truely,whom is able to cope with a computer:blush: but it would be a great list to have access to when our phibs are sick.......EH!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> So as we all live all over the shop thought it would be cool if we had a list of vets that know something about AMPHIBIANS that way when one of us needed to speak to someone who knew what they were doing and FAST we all would have some form of a list to refer to,this is probably best organised by somone other than yours truely,whom is able to cope with a computer:blush: but it would be a great list to have access to when our phibs are sick.......EH!!!!!!!


 Utterly brilliant idea- but I reckon we are talking 'hens' teeth' here- it's hard enough to find vets who know the first thing about tortoises! Any good 'phib vets should *def* be listed!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

My vets is The Royal Dick Veterinary Academy in Roslin, Near Edinburgh.

They have a specialist section dealing solely with Exotics and did not bat an eyelid when I took in my red eye last year. Brilliant, and they had a tortoise drop in this year :no1: 

I would strongly recommend anyone within a couple of hours to travel. They hold sick animals to medicate for about £20 a night also, but this is by choice.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

*Christopher James Hall at c.j hall vets in east sheen (south london) is suposed to be pretty damn fantastic..

they even have an operateing table for fish! and he is the vet for alot of london zoo's and animal parks ect and is a dedicated exotics only vet..

when iv mentioned reptiles to other vets they have often said that they call him when they need advice..

he is the vet my lizard and snake would go to, but i cant tell you anymore than that because i have never actualy needed to go....

i did quite alot of research into exotics vets when i first moved to london and by reputation and experience he is the best i found...

C J Hall Veterinary Surgeons

*


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Mariette, Naz :notworthy::notworthyhiya matefirst time speak),thanks both what a great start( i wanna be selfish here and say i wish you were both nearer,and dy default your vets but i won't...erm ...OOPs) so we've got a bit of scotland covered and dat london anyone else got any good vets..EH?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry ron thanks mate:blush:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Mariette, Naz :notworthy::notworthy:*(hiya matefirst time speak*),thanks both what a great start( i wanna be selfish here and say i wish you were both nearer,and dy default your vets but i won't...erm ...OOPs) so we've got a bit of scotland covered and dat london anyone else got any good vets..EH?


hello *waves* nice to meet you ^_^

ETA: oh and where abouts are you?


----------



## Geckonidae (Aug 5, 2010)

It's hard enough to find anything decent exotic-related in my area...don't know of a single amphibian vet in Southeast Wales. Anyone who knows of any nearby vets would be a great help...although I doubt there are any.:bash:


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

Craig Hunt at Chine house in leicestershire, couldnt recommend him enough.

Website here


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oh Mr deadmeat Sir thanks for your help:notworthyI'm gonna be putting a few of them up in i) and this looks nearly local!!! but this thread really is for everyone dispite my selfishness so thanks bigstyle dude from all in the mids,keep it comming guys,we need more of these so everyone can get knowlageable treatment for our frogs/sals/and even the other ones that i can't spell yes them beggining with C.......Hey NAZ:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oh naz we're almost smack bang in the middle,nr to a village called Honeybourne...kinda due east of Evesham


----------



## Emma247 (Oct 22, 2007)

Great idea :no1:

Rachel Mowbray, Vale Veterinary Hospital, Dursley, Gloucestershire.
http://www.valevetsreferrals.co.uk/our_clinicians/rachel_mowbray

Chris Artingstall, Rowe Veterinary Hospital, Wooten under Edge
http://www.rowevetgroup.com/staff/chrisartinstall.htm


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you Emms: victory:, oh hell told ya there would be more:notworthy::notworthy:,and another midland one 'erm two,:blush::blush:,spoilt for choice,(ha and we don't even need them...as no frogs yet just graft, so c'mon guys what have you got for the good people of Wales....the deepest South west,infact anywhere,THANKS again,only wish i could see letters like you guys can then i would have written WONGA....so so :blush::blush::blush:...heyho Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Blummin big bump.....'cause its for all that keep or are gonna keep da phibs....


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ha ha took me rummin ages to find this so anymore for you' all


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure if they are any cop with 'phibs, but I've come across this one on Shelled a few times:

Mark Rowland

Trinity Veterinary Centre
Hermitage Walk
Hermitage Lane
Maidstone
Kent
ME16 9NZ
01622 726730[/QUOTE]


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

good for you kiddo:notworthy:, wish i knew how to keep this up there for everyone i don't want any kudos from a sticky or the like its just gotta be useful to people be even better if i could spell eh?:blush::blush::blush::lol2:...Maybe i should have a word with Andie(bothrops our mod)?...thankyou bro how ya diddlin?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Duncan Macwhirter
Roborough Vet Surgery
The Old Forge House
18 Tavistock Road, Roborough, Plymouth PL6 7BB
01752 779 999

I've used him, he has a very keen interest in reps and used to keep snakes himself. Also good if you happen to have a pet lion or rhino, as he comes from S. Africa and worked on game reserves!



Also found this link which might be useful....
Reptile Veterinarians In United Kingdom



I'm sure there was a similar thread started a while back, we really could do with having this as a sticky or maybe RFUK could have something on the main page for all sections to see! (probably asking too much there!)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Duncan Macwhirter
> Roborough Vet Surgery
> The Old Forge House
> 18 Tavistock Road, Roborough, Plymouth PL6 7BB
> ...


Always useful to know!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Always useful to know!:lol2:


 I thought so!!


He also has two slightly bent dartgun darts framed on the wall, they hit the animal but didn't penetrate the really tough skin. Apparently it's a good story but I've never asked!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

You will not find a better amphibian vet than Stephen Divers.

He's the man.

Cheers
Al


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Duncan Macwhirter
> Roborough Vet Surgery
> The Old Forge House
> 18 Tavistock Road, Roborough, Plymouth PL6 7BB
> ...


 yep i think it was this one:blush: i just don't leave stuff alone do I:lol2: Pipkin thankyou so much for your reply:notworthy:,and hows life in good ol Plymouth lived at the top of Stoke hill for a while ...Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Alex M said:


> You will not find a better amphibian vet than Stephen Divers.
> 
> He's the man.
> 
> ...


 Hey buddy thankyou kind sir :notworthy: do ya have an address or other contact perchance,good on ya mate


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Hey buddy thankyou kind sir :notworthy: *do ya have an address or other contact perchance,*good on ya mate


My thought exactly!:lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ooh! Ooh! Me! Me! I have input!

Welcome - Vet, Vets in Virginia Water, Surrey - Virginia Water Veterinary Clinic - 447 Stroude Road, Virginia Water, Surrey, GU25 4BU, United Kingdom - Vets, clinics, clinic, emergency

Never actually been there as I haven't needed to yet *touch wood*, but it's the closest one to me as far as I know so I'll be going there with the frogs, I might be able to get away with taking the snakes to the place below who is much closer to me

Stocton Veterinary Centre - Vets in Guildford Surrey


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

soundstounite said:


> yep i think it was this one:blush: i just don't leave stuff alone do I:lol2: Pipkin thankyou so much for your reply:notworthy:,and hows life in good ol Plymouth lived at the top of Stoke hill for a while ...Stu


 
Plymouth? Well...... it's STILL Plymouth, tbh. I know Stoke Village very well, don't live too far from it myself! I went to the scumbag school not far from the shops!!! I'm soooo proud!! :whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Me! Me! I have input!
> 
> Welcome - Vet, Vets in Virginia Water, Surrey - Virginia Water Veterinary Clinic - 447 Stroude Road, Virginia Water, Surrey, GU25 4BU, United Kingdom - Vets, clinics, clinic, emergency
> 
> ...


Thankyou me me Manda :notworthy:...and i'll touch the old woodstuff for ya too


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> My thought exactly!:lol2:


Steve moved to the States many years ago.
Trinity vets sees lots of amphibians. Mark has pinned legs of toads as well as plenty of other medical procedures


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

arvey said:


> Steve moved to the States many years ago.
> Trinity vets sees lots of amphibians. Mark has pinned legs of toads as well as plenty of other medical procedures


 Arvey,do ya have an address for trinity or maybe we already have one/ sorry kiddo but i started repling before looking doh of and thanks kiddo from all:notworthy: oh an ME Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to Pennine Vets :2thumb:

highly recommended and that is by the exotics trade too. handy if your in these parts of the wood: bolton & bury.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> Welcome to Pennine Vets :2thumb:
> 
> highly recommended and that is by the exotics trade too. handy if your in these parts of the wood: bolton & bury.


 thanks dude:notworthy: the more we can get the easier it will be when folks have probs...cheers dude and merry chrimbo Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ashleigh for this side of manchester (based near old trafford) and these do all types of critters :2thumb:

seems strange, given this well meant thread was placed, that the vets are not being recommended, but could also mean all is well in the hobby :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

UOTE=s6t6nic6l;7485856]ashleigh for this side of manchester (based near old trafford) and these do all types of critters :2thumb:

seems strange, given this well meant thread was placed, that the vets are not being recommended, but could also mean all is well in the hobby :2thumb:[/QUOTE]
And of course there is another option Nic,there are few of us,and even less vets who know how to help us, that said mate you'll most certainly get a:notworthy: thanks buddy, this will help a phib one day, which ya get: victory:. Only one more thing really mate.......HAPPY CHRIMBO......:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:have a stonker mate oh, and thanks.


----------



## dave jenks (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.thegatehousevets.com/index.html my local vets covers chester and north wales area Mr Noel Walker the vet to see


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

dave jenks said:


> http://www.thegatehousevets.com/index.html my local vets covers chester and north wales area Mr Noel Walker the vet to see


 Thankyou Dave gradually we are getting the country covered,thankyou so much for your imput here have this on me:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have another one, they are the nuts.

Barkham Grove Veterinary Centre Wokingham :: Kynoch Vets

These are the guys I've taken my frogs and snakes to, and they're fantastic. In fact I'm going to see them again tomorrow for poor Willow to have her egg deflated


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> *Christopher James Hall at c.j hall vets in east sheen (south london) is suposed to be pretty damn fantastic..
> 
> C J Hall Veterinary Surgeons
> *



Not keen on this place for amphibians myself - took one of my newts there, and rather than finding out what was wrong with her (they didn't know) I was just given the option of two treatments for a problem they didn't understand. Surely it was their job to find out and tell me what was wrong and what the treatment should be...... Ended with me paying a fortune for antibiotics and my little one dying anyway after stressful treatment. I'm more annoyed because they charged me for them learning from my sick baby :whip:

I'm sure they are good with reptiles, but will not be taking my other newts there if the need arises! I don't think there is a decent amphibian vet around London - can someone prove me wrong please?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Chine House Veterinary Hospital in Leicestershire, there's a specialist vet in there who's very knowledgable about amphibians and I would reccomend to go there if you have a sick phib'.

I had to take Cane toad there and they are quite good :2thumb:

It's a huge vets and they do pretty much all animals also, cows, horses, dogs, inverts, fish, reps etc.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

fardilis said:


> Chine House Veterinary Hospital in Leicestershire, there's a specialist vet in there who's very knowledgable about amphibians and I would reccomend to go there if you have a sick phib'.
> 
> I had to take Cane toad there and they are quite good :2thumb:
> 
> It's a huge vets and they do pretty much all animals also, cows, horses, dogs, inverts, fish, reps etc.


guess ya get this then mate huge thanks from our phib friends and one of these from me
:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*



soundstounite said:


> oh naz we're almost smack bang in the middle,nr to a village called Honeybourne...kinda due east of Evesham


 ther is one in stroud the vet was called petra she was very good and sorted my african bullfrog out with an op. GL5 3JD the clockhouse veterinery hospital wallbridge stroud:2thumb: i think it was lansdown-vets.co.uk


----------

